# New PC



## Rane Longfox (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, on Tuesday I'm getting my new computer, finally, and it's gonna be FRIGGIN AWESOME! I've already got Rome:Total War, FarCry, Warcraft3 and Freelancer from my previous PC, but are there any other games you would recommend me as a must buy?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 22, 2006)

Depending how powerful it is, Morrowind: Oblivion or if not, Morrowind:Elder Scrolls.

The GTA of RPGs


----------



## Green (Jul 22, 2006)

Er, that would be Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind or Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 

There are some amazing games on the brink of coming out over the next few months (Crysis, BF: 2142, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, Spore, Warhammer: Mark of Chaos (RTS, you should like it)... the first three will like a tasty computer to eat, while the second two would probably get by on a mid-level no troubles). I've no real ETAs for them, other than Q3/4. Let's all hope they won't be later than that...

I've not seen anything really impressive for a while, though Oblivion is the caviar of RPGs, as WS says, if you like that sort of thing. Prey is supposed to be pretty good if you're into FPS. I didn't fancy it, though.

Go on then, Cal, post the specs


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 22, 2006)

Hehe, well, as I'm getting a friend to build it for me, I can't be completely certain, but heres a list of what it's made of:

MSI K9N NEO-F nF550 Socket AM2 PCI-E 16x / DUAL CH DDR2 / 8CH AUDIO / 4x SATA(II) RAID / Gb LAN / Silent ATX MOTHERBOARD
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Retail AM2 2.0GHz, 1000MHz FSB, 512KB, 64 Bit Socket AM2 
Corsair 1GB XMS2-5400 DDR2 SDRAM Xtreme Performance CM2X1024-5400C4 (x2)
Albatron GeForce 7900GT 256MB PCI-E 256bit DDR3, TV-OUT, Dual DVI
200GB Seagate Barracuda9 SATA2 8MB 7200 3GB/s NCQ ST3200827AS 
Enermax Liberty 500W Modular PSU 

If you know what that gives it, please do tell me...

Tempted to get Elder Scrolls IV, it looks very good. I'm not a particular fan of Warhammer though. Apart from FarCry, I don't really go for FPSs either.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 23, 2006)

Aes! We call your name! Give us computer knowledge!


----------



## thenegative-one (Jul 23, 2006)

it gives you a fast computer with lots of RAM (memory) Im so jealous, with my AMD 1200 mhz and 256 Ram running windows 98 (inbuilt graphics and 32kbps internet


get some good games!!!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 23, 2006)

Aye, it's damn good, thats all I need to know

I could have gone for a dual-core processor, but that added an extra £130 to the price, so I decided against it in the end. It's already almost £800 total.


----------



## Finnien (Jul 23, 2006)

If you like strategy world-building games, Civilization IV is the best of its type I've ever played.  For a pure hack-and-slash Diablo II clone, Titan's Quest just came out recently and is a good way to spend a weekend, but not a long-term genre-changing game.

World of Warcraft could eat your life.


----------



## Green (Jul 23, 2006)

The expansion pack Rome: Total War - Alexander is out or coming soon. You can download it from their website for £8.50. It's supposed to be hard.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 23, 2006)

Every Total War game is now for sale in one pack for £30. That includes all the expansion packs too. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd recomend Galactic civalisation 2 - then watch your freetime disopear, then the other time thats not so free


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I'm going to uni, so... no free time


----------



## thenegative-one (Jul 24, 2006)

unlucky!!!!

hows the game hound going

i would recomend empire earth, or call of duty 2, or even unreal tournament


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 24, 2006)

Unreal Tournament is a blast. You might get the most bang for your buck there. You can jump on and kill for awhile against the computer, jump online and play against some others, join in a lan party etc. Very easy to jump in and out of if time is a consideration.


----------



## cornelius (Jul 24, 2006)

that's one heck of a pc you get there, especially the graphics card made me dazzle a bit. It just begs for Oblivion!

i also recommend RTW with the "barbarian invasion" expansion. now there is also a medieval total war out not too long ago, if only my graphics card was a bit stronger... but hey, i'm working with a laptop here, and I'm glad I can play Oblivion ( with a lot of fixes and patches and a mod called "oldblivion") but still the game is a pleasure for the eye


----------



## thenegative-one (Jul 24, 2006)

i only racomended UT because i have a *very *low speck PC and its the only one that works


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 24, 2006)

@cornelius - Barbarian Invasion meh, but I'm quite tempted by the Alexander expansion...


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 24, 2006)

Of all the total war games I think Medieval is the best - I enjoy rome but Medieval is the one i keep coming back to.its not overcomplicated but still involving, Can't wait untill medieval 2 comes out. If your computer is is good as you say it is this will look great on it.


----------



## Green (Jul 24, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to uni, so... no free time



Hahaha. University is nothing _but_ free time


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, during the 1st year anyway - I spent proportionally less time sober during that period of my life than in any other


----------



## cornelius (Jul 24, 2006)

Green said:
			
		

> Hahaha. University is nothing _but_ free time


 
well, it's expensive around here


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 24, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Well, during the 1st year anyway - I spent proportionally less time sober during that period of my life than in any other


Heh, well, I _did_ that in Australia... easier to get it out of the way early. But yeah, hopefully a load of free time. Mind you, I won't be spending all my spare time playing computer games, I'm not that sad


----------



## sarakoth (Apr 6, 2008)

Ahhhh, it is now 2008, and Rane's "new PC" is long obsolete. Goodbye to single core 2.0 GHz processors and hello to quad core 3.0 GHz processors. Goodbye to the Geforce 7 series and hello to the 9 series. Also, only one gig of RAM??? How do you run _anything _on that!!!


----------



## Ragnar (Apr 7, 2008)

sarakoth said:


> Ahhhh, it is now 2008, and Rane's "new PC" is long obsolete. Goodbye to single core 2.0 GHz processors and hello to quad core 3.0 GHz processors. Goodbye to the Geforce 7 series and hello to the 9 series. Also, only one gig of RAM??? How do you run _anything _on that!!!


 
LMAO. I thought this was a new thread & couldn't understand why he was getting excited about such a low-spec machine - only because its virtually identical to my current set up 

**currently saving pennies for serious upgrade**


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 7, 2008)

A good single player RPG out now is The Witcher from a Polish developer, CD Projekt RED The Witcher Forum - Index


----------



## sarakoth (Apr 7, 2008)

Rahl Windsong said:


> A good single player RPG out now is The Witcher from a Polish developer, CD Projekt RED The Witcher Forum - Index


 
Witcher's great!!!! 

This is from an NWN fan.


----------



## Aes (Apr 8, 2008)

Finnien said:


> World of Warcraft could eat your life.


No, no no!  Stay away!

I'm currently trying to cut this soul-sucking cancer out of my life for good.  Grossly addictive, but progressing in it sucks up an absurd amount of time--time I could've spent on things that mean something.

Run far, run fast.  DO NOT WANT!

Edit:  Oh christ, I just noticed how old this thread was.  It's true, his computer is obsolete now.  Even more saddening is that my dual-core 4gb geforce 8800 gts machine is now considered average.  At least I can still brag about my 1.25tb.  Oh, and it's only a year old. :/


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 8, 2008)

_World of Warcraft_ is fun! I think its the best game ever invented. But do be careful if you get it. I currently don't play coz I've got too much stuff to do, but I will probably go back to it.


----------



## TorrnT (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm playing Lost odyssey*, ok, thats not a pc game... but with PC games hitting an all time low because of piracy.. also with Nvidia and ATI/AMD pushing hard on sli and crossfire, which are slower than a single card unto you reach resolutions of 1900x1024+ I feel My Xbox 360 will suffice unto the new single core 3.2 ghz quad processors come out. (by that time any games that have come out will be muticore ready)
I was considering WoW, but i need some semblance of a real life. 

*Lost Odyssey is a J-RPG  (Japanese Role playing game, yes its in english) In the traditional style of  final fantasty, 4 dvds, great story and great tactical play.
If you hated FF7,8 or 9..stay clear as this has story, game play and design elements from all 3.  My verdict would be 9/10 but im a sucker for those types of games.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 8, 2008)

Obsolete schmobsolete. It still runs everything without problems. Plus now it even does it while jam-packed with viruses at the same time 



> Also, only one gig of RAM??? How do you run _anything _on that!!!


Read again - 2 gig


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm running 512 mb over here . As long as it can play WoW, I don't care.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 8, 2008)

3 gig here (32 bit OS won't support 4 gig).

Witcher - quite possibly the worst game that I have ever tried (other than Draken).  I uninstalled it within the first 10 minutes of game play (Its a good thing that it was free).  (Looks like a poor port from a console game).

Online RPGs are known for taking over lives... be careful.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fake Vencar (Apr 9, 2008)

I think its safe to have 2GB of RAM these days and then play all the modern or new releases out. Having anything less than 2GB and trying out the modern games is suicide in my opinion


----------



## TorrnT (Apr 9, 2008)

Fake Vencar said:


> I think its safe to have 2GB of RAM these days and then play all the modern or new releases out. Having anything less than 2GB and trying out the modern games is suicide in my opinion


Oh my, i had better be careful


----------



## Aes (Apr 10, 2008)

Fake Vencar said:


> I think its safe to have 2GB of RAM these days and then play all the modern or new releases out. Having anything less than 2GB and trying out the modern games is suicide in my opinion



This is really true if you choose to run Vista.  Hungry operating system is hungry for your gigabytes.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 11, 2008)

A new (junk pile) computer...
I replaced my vid card the other day and it occurred to me that I had the making's of another machine.

Ingredients;
1 old E-machine box
1 Thermotake power supply
an old DVD burner (NEC before Sony bought them)
an old 80 gig drive
a Boistar 6100 series board
A socket 939 AMD 3700 San Diego processor
A Thermalright copper heat sink (900U??, no heat pipes)
A 90mm Thermotake fan
the old EVGA 7800 vid card
a couple of sticks of 512 ram

add several cables, some screws, a dab of AS-5, mix well

Stick in some XPhome software and marinate for an hour.
sprinkle liberally with software updates;

Ready to surf!

Enjoy!


----------

